# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  1st attempt at dirted tank

## inertia

20181211_175642.jpg

Day 1: 111218

----------


## sanjaypills55

Neat tank

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## inertia

> Neat tank
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


thanks man  :Smile:

----------


## inertia

Day 2: 121218 

20181212_154054.jpg

----------


## inertia

Day 3: 131218

20181213_141732.jpg

----------


## inertia

Day 4: 141218

20181214_094300.jpg

----------


## keysrsoze

newbie here: what means dirted? nice tank though!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## inertia

> newbie here: what means dirted? nice tank though!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, thanks i'm a newbie too. It refers to a certain type of soil substrate.

----------


## inertia

Day 5: 151218

----------


## torque6

Sand looks like Dennerle Kristal Quartz Light brown.

----------


## inertia

> Sand looks like Dennerle Kristal Quartz Light brown.


Sand is actually ANS NatureSand Quartz Red Sand. Didn't know Dennerle's one actually look that similar.  :Smile:

----------


## inertia

Day 6: 161218

----------


## inertia

Day 7: 171218

----------


## inertia

Day 8: 181218

----------


## inertia

Day 9: 191218

----------


## torque6

> Sand is actually ANS NatureSand Quartz Red Sand. Didn't know Dennerle's one actually look that similar.


Ya, looks like Dennerle, but the ANS looks redder. initially I thought is maybe your light. Thank you for your response.

----------


## inertia

> Ya, looks like Dennerle, but the ANS looks redder. initially I thought is maybe your light. Thank you for your response.


ya it is quite a contrast against the blue background.

----------


## inertia

Day 10: 201218

----------


## inertia

Day 11: 211218

----------


## inertia

Day 12: 221218

----------


## inertia

Day 13: 231218

----------


## inertia

Day 14: 241218

----------


## inertia

Day 15: 251218

----------


## inertia

Day 16: 261218

----------


## inertia

Day 17: 271218

----------


## inertia

Day 18: 281218

----------


## inertia

Day 19: 291218

----------


## inertia

Day 20: 301218

----------


## inertia

Day 21: 311218

----------


## inertia

Day 117: 080419

----------


## inertia

Day 141: 020519

----------


## inertia

Day 146: 070519

----------

